# Wolsey Factory, Leicester



## Goldie87 (Oct 28, 2007)

Not a recent explore, but a few photos i took earlier this year. This place has been open to all for ages and has been smashed up by the local chavs and stripped by pikies. 







View from main gate





Shower





Theres lots of quite impressive graffiti





View of chimney through a roof





Boiler room





Abandoned shovel





Control panel





Poster in boiler room, looked of 60's or 70's vintage to me





The chimney again





View of the site from across the canal


----------



## smileysal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks to be a large site, what was the stuff left in the boiler? Like the black and white shots, very atmospheric, like the chimney. What was behind the shower in the cage thingy? looks very small. 

Like industrial buildings love seeing different types of industrial buildings, (if that makes any sense? i know what i mean lol). 

Was there any paperwork in the offices at all? 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 28, 2007)

smileysal said:


> Looks to be a large site, what was the stuff left in the boiler? Like the black and white shots, very atmospheric, like the chimney. What was behind the shower in the cage thingy? looks very small.
> 
> Like industrial buildings love seeing different types of industrial buildings, (if that makes any sense? i know what i mean lol).
> 
> ...




I presume the stuff in the boiler is some kind of insulation, but didn't get too close! The place is asbestos hell, its everywhere in various forms and the clever local kids have had fun playing with it and smashing it everywhere  I think there was some kind of valves in the cage behind the shower. Never seen much in the way of paperwork, the odd bit of paper here and there and a few folders thrown outside.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent photos Goldie. Well neat!


----------



## King Al (Oct 29, 2007)

Good stuff, instant classics thumbs up


----------



## skittles (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice photos, the graffiti is really good

What did they use to make any ideas?


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments people



skittles said:


> Nice photos, the graffiti is really good
> 
> What did they use to make any ideas?



The company made hosiery and clothing


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

some fantastic graffiti in there, a shame the place is so trashed


----------



## milsmalls (Nov 17, 2007)

hey goldie, these places you have been to in leicester, can you just walk str8 into these places, or do you have to jump fences and avoid any security? or do you just get permission? thinking about having a look around them.
cheers


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 17, 2007)

milsmalls said:


> hey goldie, these places you have been to in leicester, can you just walk str8 into these places, or do you have to jump fences and avoid any security? or do you just get permission? thinking about having a look around them.
> cheers



pm has been sent


----------



## milsmalls (Nov 20, 2007)

went out today on a mission to find this place, no luck at all, think im going to have to get a bike, and head as if im going to the space centre and surely i will find it, how do u get in, from the canal side or behind the building? oh and i found the derelict building near the church opposite the new shires buildings but it was getting dark and i cudnt find an easy way in.
mil


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 20, 2007)

milsmalls said:


> went out today on a mission to find this place, no luck at all, think im going to have to get a bike, and head as if im going to the space centre and surely i will find it, how do u get in, from the canal side or behind the building? oh and i found the derelict building near the church opposite the new shires buildings but it was getting dark and i cudnt find an easy way in.
> mil



To get to wolsey you need to head away from the city centre down Abbey Park Road. Carry on past the old bus depot and just before the bridge crossing the river you will come to Abbey Meadows on the right . Take that road and right at the end you will find wolsey.


----------



## milsmalls (Nov 21, 2007)

found it today goldie, brilliant place for pics, only went in the graffiti room though, was scared shitless of going into the main bit on me own, too many dark walkways!


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 22, 2007)

milsmalls said:


> found it today goldie, brilliant place for pics, only went in the graffiti room though, was scared shitless of going into the main bit on me own, too many dark walkways!



Glad you found it. 
I dont blame you for not wanting to go round it all on your own, I wouldn't.
I will probably will be organising another group explore in Leicester soon, so if your interested send me a pm


----------



## RobM (Dec 25, 2007)

I have also been in the Wolsey building, it is huge and has some terrific graffiti. I have been stopped by the police in there as they were wandering around after a group of youths and apparently there is drug dealing going on in there.

And Goldie, if you are organising a Leicester wander, please count me in


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 31, 2007)

there seems to be a scafold walkway along the river bank outside the entrance of Wolsey at the moment keep meaning to pop in


----------



## RobM (Jan 4, 2008)

Talking to the owners this week (4 Jan) as I wanted to get in and shoot some stuff for the other side of my life, so decided to be honest about it, they tell me demolition is due to start in next two weeks so anybody wanting to visit needs to do it sooner rather than later


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 4, 2008)

RobM said:


> Talking to the owners this week (4 Jan) as I wanted to get in and shoot some stuff for the other side of my life, so decided to be honest about it, they tell me demolition is due to start in next two weeks so anybody wanting to visit needs to do it sooner rather than later



I imagine they should spend some time stripping it before they start demolishing the actual buildings as there is massive amounts of asbestos everywhere in there. What did they say about access?, I would have thought they wouldn't let anyone near the place due to the risks involved.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 19, 2008)

finally got in woooooo





the chimney





random clock





and inside the chimney


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool looking place. If there is a meet over the next few weeks to see the place, just PM me. I'm well up for getting in this place. Nice shots


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 19, 2008)

Great shot of inside the chimney Mr S. Love the brickwork.


----------



## stellauk (Jan 20, 2008)

well i think they have alreaady started as wwe were walking along there is asbestos removing equipment in the buildings along the walkway  so i would suggest if you want to go it would have to be soon. glad i got to see it


----------



## Arty_Cutie86 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey all,

I really like the photographs, I also have some of the Wolsey factory at www.flickr.com/photos/artycutie86.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 28, 2008)

Arty_Cutie86 said:


> Hey all,
> I really like the photographs, I also have some of the Wolsey factory at www.flickr.com/photos/artycutie86.



Those are excellent photos AC. Really enjoyed seeing those.
Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent photos chaps! 

Is this Wosley as in the old car makers?

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2008)

P.s. -I seem to remember that Wolsey were teamed up with Singer (badge engineering?) and also made sewing machines? Answers on a postcard -or on here please! 

Lb


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Excellent photos chaps!
> 
> Is this Wosley as in the old car makers?
> 
> Lb




They made hosiery and stuff, heres a little bit of info off my site:



> Wolsey is one of the oldest textile companies in the world, having been established in 1755. The company, until the death of HM The Queen Mother, held two Royal Warrants for its services to various British Royal Households. The headquarters of the business was situated near to Leicester Abbey, which is the burial place of Cardinal Wolsey. To honor this connection the business established the trading name of 'Wolsey' and as such became one of the first brand names.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 30, 2008)

Good stuff -thanks for the history Golds 

Lb

P.s. -excellent website!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 30, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> P.s. -excellent website!



Cheers mate, hadn't done anything with it for ages so spent a coupe of evenings working on it the other week!


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


>



That is some awesome art work, surely that must of taken hours.

Excellent explore, really liking this one


----------



## MD (May 18, 2008)

demo work started










the whole place is nearly gone now.

one good thing was we found this 1966 leicester mecury


----------



## celestialjen (May 18, 2008)

I *have* to get to this place 

Nice pics there!


----------



## jon_nic (May 19, 2008)

is the chimney being demolished? maybe they will do a fred dibnah style demolition or it is more likely that they will get a crane and take it down brick by brick, how boring!


----------



## MD (May 19, 2008)

you had better be quick demo seem to be going along fast.
i think the only thing that will be kept is the tower


----------



## celestialjen (May 25, 2008)

Got there this morning. It was a peaceful explore, but I'd say that 80% of it is now demoed. Got to see a lot of the graffiti - some of it is amazing.

I'm just off to post my pictures!


----------

